# New style pen



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I found this one from craft supplies. It is almost like a slim line pen but the middle where the band is fatter looks great going to add this one to my turning of pens. One is maple with the gun metal. The other is black walnut with gold plating. :dirol:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Glenmore,

That is a great style pen and much better than the slimline from the looks of the picture. I would like to try that one myself. What is the name of it? What size bushings and drill bit is required?

Nice job on those 2 buddy!


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Those look great! I'll have to check that out...I've been looking for something a little bigger than the slimline but not as thick as most of the other kits...there's really not many kits in this size that I like, but this one looks promising. Thanks for sharing, and keep 'em coming.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks good, suppose one day I shall get a lathe, for now I would like to get a bandsaw and DeWalt 735 planer. The one I have has performed very well. I would like the two speed option however and the three blade feature.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is the link for a heck of a sale on pen kits. Bob go there and look up the plan for the roadster apprentice plan. I don't even know the size of these bushings  I got 16 more of these coming. Got some Euro pens 8 of them and another 10 slims. Between these and the condiment tables I'll be really busy up until the December 3 I go in for a operation on my left leg. They want to debreed my ulcer on my left leg.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow Glenmore, sounds like you will be busy for sure with that many pens going. Sorry to hear about the operation, but I'm sure it will improve the situation for you. At least you have enough to keep you busy and out of trouble until that date. Be sure to keep us posted.

Off I go to craft supplies to find the "missing link" :lol:


ah ha.... there's that link

Apprentice Roadster Pen Kit - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.

Standard 7mm tube and drill bit, I can handle that. Looks like I'll order a few kits and a set of bushings since it is on sale :dance3:

Thanks for the tip Glenmore!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob said:


> Wow Glenmore, sounds like you will be busy for sure with that many pens going. Sorry to hear about the operation, but I'm sure it will improve the situation for you. At least you have enough to keep you busy and out of trouble until that date. Be sure to keep us posted.
> 
> Off I go to craft supplies to find the "missing link" :lol:
> 
> ...


Sorry Bob senior moment. :help:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

You're too young for senior moments Glenmore :nono: 

Those are for old folks like me and Bernie 

Hey.... I ordered 7 kits and a set of bushings to give this one a try.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Good looking pen there Glenmore. Better get busy as it looks like you have a few to turn.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Cool pens Glenmore. Keepem commin.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There's nothing that I can teach you about pen making Glenmore but taking photographs, that's a different matter!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice pens Glenmore! Good to see you are keeping busy!


----------

